# I will never think demolition is "fun and easy" after this!



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

Red S ...

this is amazing ... i also recently purchased a 1970s house and also just finished demo-ing the basement ... and I live in Ontario!

funny how I can relate to all your troubles ... my post is here;

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/complete-1970s-house-renovation-3-year-project-2009-2012-a-53077/

I've already filled 2 12 yard dumpsters ... so no shortage of crap in our basement.

Keep posting pics ... really interested in seeing your network setup - I purchased an IBM Home Director case from another house reno ... going to put that in!

good luck!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I burn wood, so the only demo materials that go to the dump are PT, painted stuff or roof shingles

Demolition can be fun:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I burn wood, so the only demo materials that go to the dump are PT, painted stuff or roof shingles
> 
> Demolition can be fun:


Is that a building implosion, or fireworks? lol

That could be a fun job... though even that, tons goes into it prior to the explosion. The fuse timings etc...

For the wood, I'll be keeping the decent looking pieces for small future projects where I need a small piece of wood for something, but lot of it will be going like the ones with 20 nails per square inch (these people really liked nails). I thought of getting a permit and making a camp fire pit though. Could be fun when getting friends over and stuff.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Both, a building implosion with fireworks
Las Vegas likes to celebrate old Casino's being taken down

I burn the stuff with nails, nails just get scooped out afterwards
I have a big compost pile/garden where all the ashes go


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Red.,

I wish you the luck with all the work you are doing and make sure you get proper building permits { ya never know some dolts will show up } and if you have any issue just holler one of us will help you with the stuff what you need to be done with it.

With the ceiling is open it will be good time to check the all the cable / conductors in conduit to make sure they are up to stuff like good shape no burnted or brittle cables etc etc.

It will be good idea to run a spare conduit in case you will add something along the way so you don't have to mess around with the drywall twice.


If you have more question related to the electrical system just holler in electrical section one of us will guide ya in correct way.

For rest of building materals normally the stud {2X4's } spacing are typically 16 inch on centre so that way you can use the 4X8 foot sheet of drywall unless you get metric verison of it.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

So far all the wires seem ok. They're old, but they look ok. Only thing I need to check is that the 20 amp breakers are actually powering circuits that have 12awg and not 14. I may have to swap out some 20 amp breakers for 15's. I have 2 spare 15's as I had to put a double pole 30amp for a heater and consolidate a few circuits on one breaker. (mostly low use/wattage lighting circuits). 

I did not get a permit though, don't think I need one for demolition but it's something I've been wondering about and probably should have got one from the start. I rather not get one now as they'll be suspicious as to why I did not get one before. When I start building the basement up I'll most likely get one though.

When I finish the basement I'll be going drop ceiling as well so I have full access to the ceiling, especially where the pipes are.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Some more progress today. Started running the cabling and installed the patch panel:










Running it below the joists so I can be far enough from electrical, and it's not as hard on the cabling when pulling it through screw eyes as opposed to holes in the joists. 

I need to replace the recessed lights with socket ones though, for better light.


----------

